

Show HN: Strongarm – An Incident Response Platform - stephendicato
https://strongarm.percipientnetworks.com/

======
stephendicato
I'm a co-founder at Percipient Networks and we are extremely excited to get
feedback from HN!

I wrote a short post about the vision for STRONGARM on our blog. It should
give a little more context.

[https://percipientnetworks.com/blog/strongarm-incident-
respo...](https://percipientnetworks.com/blog/strongarm-incident-response-
platform)

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks!

